# Question about burnishing



## Blackbear (Apr 28, 2012)

I recently completed some cribbage boards as retirement gifts for 5 coworkers. The finish I used was Danish Oil, which I like a lot. This is the first time I used Danish Oil on Red Oak. Two weeks after the last coat was applied, the oil is still seeping slightly out of some of the open grain. One of the supervisors at work had the boards stacked in his desk drawer. I placed paper towels between each board, but he put a plastic bag on the top board. We went to get one of them to give out today, and there was a few half dollar sized lacquer pools that had dried on the surface. We both feverishly scrubbed the lacquer away with a paper towel. The result was a really nice burnished surface that was smoother and slightly more shiny than before.

Now I thought I had been burnishing a bit with some 000 steel wool after the last coat cured for a few days. It seems like the paper towel did a much better job however, which raises the following three questions to the more experienced woodworkers around here:

1. What kind of finishes do you typically burnish?
2. What cloth/tool do you use to burnish?
3. Do you always burnish, or only specific types of projects?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Burnished wooden objects with a brown (kraft) paper bag material will yield a very nice finish. The brown paper is just abrasive enough to polish. I use it on lathe projects with wax finishes as well as wiping varnish.
Bill


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Depending on size, you can also use a very old trick: rubbing with a piece of smooth bone or even the smooth side of an old plastic toothbrush. The pressure seems to really help close open pores in the wood. I remember "boning"(as it is called) the stock of an old Springfield 'o3 until it was glassy smooth.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Every once in a while when you are asked, "Paper or plastic?" get the paper. Burnishing doesn't necesscerily mean polishing, it depends how far you take it. I always burnish my kitchen doors and drawer fronts because it make a smoother surface that customers love.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Burnishing is also effective when you use shavings from the wood you are working with. Save your shavings from planing, gather them up and start rubbing away with them. Obviously you need your plane set to take whispy shavings. It works great!

Good Luck!


----------



## Blackbear (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks all! Do you usually burnish most types of finish you use?


----------

